# Nvidia´s GTX 580 im vergleich zu GTX480/HD5870



## D@rk (2. November 2010)

*Nvidia´s GTX 580 im vergleich zu GTX480/HD5870*

Eine neue folie ist aufgetaucht die zeigen soll wie sich die gtx580 im vergleich zu den andern im spiel schlägt

Quelle : Computerbase

*Edit:*
KK, wie wir alle wisen, will Nvidia den start von der radeon 6900 etwas unterbuttern und streut deswegen immer schön gerüchte um ihre neue gtx580. Diese Folie von "pconline.com.cn"
soll zeigen wie die leistungssteigerung der GTX580 aussehen soll.

Wie man sieht ist die GTX580 ca 35% besser als die HD 5870 und ca 20% vor der GTX480. Bei den DirectX-11 Games wie Lost Planet 2 und Metro 2033 fällt der leistungsunterschied gegenüber der HD 5870 etwas stärker aus. 

Inwiefern diese Folie der Wahrheit entspricht kann man leiter nicht sagen, da kaum daten auf der folie zu erkennen sind.

*Edit2:*

Auf asiatischen Seiten wurden Angaben zu den Spezifikationen sowie der TDP gemacht. Die Karte soll über 128 TMUs verfügen. Damit wär es die doppelte anzahl von Textureinheiten gegenüger ihrem vorgänger gtx480.
Weitere spezifikationen besagen das die Karte 512 Shadereinheiten besitzt und Taktraten von 772 GPU/1544 Shader/4008Speicher MHz verfügt.
Auf ihrem 384-Bit interface ust 1,5Gbyte GDDR5-Speicher angebunden. Die GTX580 soll sogar nur 244W benutzen gegenüber ihrer GTX480 mit 250W

*Edit3:
*
Im anhang sieht man jetzt auch wie das neue PCB der GTX580 aussehen soll


----------



## Painkiller (2. November 2010)

*AW: Nvidia´s GTX 580 im vergleich zu GTX480/HD5870*

Ein paar eigene Worte zum Thema würden ja nicht schaden. 

Siehe hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/1623-regeln-zum-newsschreiben.html

Daher bitte ich um die entsprechenden Änderungen.


----------



## facehugger (2. November 2010)

*AW: Nvidia´s GTX 580 im vergleich zu GTX480/HD5870*

Solche Folien liebe ich! AMD`s 5870 stagniert natürlich beim Faktor1 egal bei welchem Benchmark oder GameDeswegen haben solche lustigen Tabellen überhaupt keine Aussagekraft für mich...


----------



## FreshStyleZ (2. November 2010)

*AW: Nvidia´s GTX 580 im vergleich zu GTX480/HD5870*



facehugger schrieb:


> Solche Folien liebe ich! AMD`s 5870 stagniert natürlich beim Faktor1 egal bei welchem Benchmark oder GameDeswegen haben solche lustigen Tabellen überhaupt keine Aussagekraft für mich...


wenn wir mal von der average framerate ausgehen...
dann hat diese folie schon eine aussage für mich.
demnach, ziemlich grob drübergeschaut, hat die GTX580 gegenüber der HD5870 35-40% mehr leistung und gegenüber der gtx480 ca. 20 % mehr leistung.


----------



## Z3NDO (2. November 2010)

*AW: Nvidia´s GTX 580 im vergleich zu GTX480/HD5870*



facehugger schrieb:


> Solche Folien liebe ich! AMD`s 5870 stagniert natürlich beim Faktor1 egal bei welchem Benchmark oder GameDeswegen haben solche lustigen Tabellen überhaupt keine Aussagekraft für mich...


Kann ich nur zustimmen 
Von der Auflösung ist auch nichts zu sehen...


----------



## facehugger (2. November 2010)

*AW: Nvidia´s GTX 580 im vergleich zu GTX480/HD5870*



FreshStyleZ schrieb:


> wenn wir mal von der average framerate ausgehen...
> dann hat diese folie schon eine aussage für mich.
> demnach, ziemlich grob drübergeschaut, hat die GTX580 gegenüber der HD5870 35-40% mehr leistung und gegenüber der gtx480 ca. 20 % mehr leistung.


Wenn das Wörtchen wenn nicht wär Es sind keinerlei Infos zu Testsystem, Auflösung, Einstellungen usw. bekannt. Ergo kann und will ich diese fiktiven Benches nicht für voll nehmen. Erst anhand von Tests seitens PCGH oder Computerbase werden zeigen, wie leistungsfähig Nvidias neue Highend-Single-GPU wirklich ist.


----------



## FreshStyleZ (2. November 2010)

*AW: Nvidia´s GTX 580 im vergleich zu GTX480/HD5870*



facehugger schrieb:


> Wenn das Wörtchen wenn nicht wär Es sind keinerlei Infos zu Testsystem, Auflösung, Einstellungen usw. bekannt. Ergo kann und will ich diese fiktiven Benches nicht für voll nehmen. Erst anhand von Tests seitens PCGH oder Computerbase werden zeigen, wie leistungsfähig Nvidias neue Highend-Single-GPU wirklich ist.



ok, darüber hab ich noch garnicht nachgedacht.


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. November 2010)

*AW: Nvidia´s GTX 580 im vergleich zu GTX480/HD5870*

Es geht wieder los die Wieviel-besser-ist-die-neue-Graka-Gerüchteküche. 

Solche Folien schenke ich keinen Glauben, ich warte erste Tests mit der echten Graka ab!


----------



## facehugger (2. November 2010)

*AW: Nvidia´s GTX 580 im vergleich zu GTX480/HD5870*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Solche Folien schenke ich keinen Glauben, ich warte erste Tests mit der echten Graka ab!


Meine Rede


----------



## Klutten (2. November 2010)

*AW: Nvidia´s GTX 580 im vergleich zu GTX480/HD5870*



facehugger schrieb:


> Solche Folien liebe ich! AMD`s 5870 stagniert natürlich beim Faktor1 egal bei welchem Benchmark oder GameDeswegen haben solche lustigen Tabellen überhaupt keine Aussagekraft für mich...


 
Aussagekraft und Glaubwürdigkeit mal dahingestellt, sollte man solche Diagramme auch richtig lesen, bevor man sich beschwert oder darüber lustig macht. Die HD5870 stagniert nicht, sondern wurde für die Vergleichbarkeit der Skalierung einfach in jedem Test auf 100% gesetzt. Schließlich geht es nur um die Skalierung der Nvidia-Karten zu dieser AMD-Karte und nicht um präzise Daten.


----------



## Rizzard (2. November 2010)

*AW: Nvidia´s GTX 580 im vergleich zu GTX480/HD5870*

Natürlich fungiert die HD5870 hier nur als Richtwert, aber es fehlt trotzdem an Details, mit welchen Einstellungen überhaupt getestet wurde.


----------



## Gast1111 (2. November 2010)

*AW: Nvidia´s GTX 580 im vergleich zu GTX480/HD5870*



facehugger schrieb:


> Solche Folien liebe ich! AMD`s 5870 stagniert natürlich beim Faktor1 egal bei welchem Benchmark oder GameDeswegen haben solche lustigen Tabellen überhaupt keine Aussagekraft für mich...


Natürlich so kann man die Mehrleistung/Weniger Leistung der anderen Karten besser ausdrücken, ist genau wie wenn du den Porsche immer auf 100% nominierst und dann der Ferrari halt 110% hat oder eben 90% so ist die Leistung ab besten veranschaulicht


----------



## Klutten (2. November 2010)

*AW: Nvidia´s GTX 580 im vergleich zu GTX480/HD5870*

Damit das Thema nicht doppelt diskutiert wird, geht es direkt hier weiter.

Geforce GTX 580: 128 TMUs und 244 Watt TDP kolportiert, Benchmarks gesichtet - geforce, nvidia, fermi


----------

